# Looking a bulking... Workout suggestions?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay so been cutting for a while now and decided I am going to do a lean bulk.

What do people recommend? Looking at going 4 days a week. Do prefer to add some isolation e.g. flies to compounds lifts.

Thanks


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

whats your current workout?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> whats your current workout?


I have been changing things up because I went on holiday etc

Did Kris Gethins dtp program for 4 weeks

Before that I just did simple 5x5 compound lifts to gain some strength

So now just looking for suggestions as I dont mind doing 5x5 but would prefer some sort split or push/pull/legs routine adding to it in order to get some isolation


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

personally if you have 4-5 days maybe do something like this:

Mon - legs (get em out the way early week 

Tuesday - Chest n triceps

Wed - rest or cardio in the morning

Thurs - Back n Biceps

Friday - rest or cardio in the morning

Saturday - arms n abs

Sunday - cardio


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> personally if you have 4-5 days maybe do something like this:
> 
> Mon - legs (get em out the way early week
> 
> ...


Always do legs beginning of the week, prefer it and also evryones training chest Monday.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mine is :

Monday - legs

Tuesday - chest, tri's and core

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - back and bi's

Friday - legs

Saturday - shoulders and core

sunday - rest


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Upper

Lower

rest

Upper

lower

T-shirt and short muscles :innocent:

rest


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Loving PPL myself, don't see the need to change routines between bulking and cutting either..

I know you've said 4 times a week but there's nothing stopping you doing PPLP one week, then PLPP, LPPL, etc etc etc. Don't be restricted by the concept of a week.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

cudsyaj said:


> personally if you have 4-5 days maybe do something like this:
> 
> Mon - legs (get em out the way early week
> 
> ...


How come you do not train shoulders mate?


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Upper/lower defo mate, worked best for me. Ive just had 2 weeks off the gym an just starting back this week an im loving it again!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I tend to stick more to a 'strength routine' when bulking.

Power bulk - to get as big and as strong as possible 

Lots of heavy weights and lots of calories


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> Upper/lower defo mate, worked best for me. Ive just had 2 weeks off the gym an just starting back this week an im loving it again!


Okay, so what you recommend for a good upper lower routine?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Upper
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...


You got a suggestions for a good upper lower routine?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> How come you do not train shoulders mate?


oversight  well spotted with your keen eye lol.

I do shoulders on chest or arms day - sometimes big pressing on chest day and lighter raises, static holds / rotator cuffs etc on arms day.

Funny you noticed as my next focus is on legs and shoulders to bring them up.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Been thinking...

Lower

Squat: 3-4X6-8

SLDL: 3-4X6-8

Leg press: 2-3X10-12

Leg curl: 2-3X10-12

Calf raise: 3-4X6-8

Seated calf: 2-3X10-12

Upper

Flat bench: 3-4X6

Row: 3-4X6-8

Incline bench or shoulder press: 2-3X10-12

Pulldown/chin: 2-3X10-12

Triceps: 1-2X12-15

Biceps: 1-2X12-15

Anyone?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Been thinking...
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> You got a suggestions for a good upper lower routine?


I just wrote one, but it vanished.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Been thinking...
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...


thats Lyle McDonalds one if i recall. I do something like this

Lower 1

Squat: 3 x 5

SLDL: 4X8-10

Leg press: 2-3X10-12

isolations/calves weak point stuff

Upper 1

decline bench: 3X5

Row: 3X 5

Incline dumbbell bench : 3 X 8-10

pull up:4 x BW x F

Isolation and weakpoint training

Lower 2

Deadlift: 3 x 5

Front squat: 4X8-10

Lunges: 2-3X10-12

isolations/calves weak point stuff

Upper 2

OHP: 3X5

Weighted chins : 3X 5

Weighted dips : 4 X 8-10

T bar or yates row : 4 X 8-10

Isolation and weakpoint training


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I just wrote one, but it vanished.


Thanks


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> thats Lyle McDonalds one if i recall. I do something like this
> 
> Lower 1
> 
> ...


Yes it is the lyle McDonalds workout but going to try yours out. Like the look of it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Yes it is the lyle McDonalds workout but going to try yours out. Like the look of it


It's far more flexible and I did use his a starting point. I find my version of it allows for greater flexibility and made better progress with it. Think of it like a template. Ie when one move is stalling just swap in another and keep the others the same.

For the isolation work some days I will do 4 sets of high reps, others two slow intense sets. I don't really track it. I just go by feel. I recommend doing some facepulls on upper day, either as a warm up or finisher or both


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I tend to stick more to a 'strength routine' when bulking.
> 
> Power bulk - to get as big and as strong as possible
> 
> Lots of heavy weights and lots of calories


What would a 'power bulk' workout look like mate? All low rep ect?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> What would a 'power bulk' workout look like mate? All low rep ect?


It is based around low rep compounds with some specific assistive/isolation exercises. Aiming to be stronger on compounds each session.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Okay, so what you recommend for a good upper lower routine?


Personally i do a power/strength day for each and a hypertrophy day for each

Simonthepieman has done a few posts on this mate, have a look


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> It's far more flexible and I did use his a starting point. I find my version of it allows for greater flexibility and made better progress with it. Think of it like a template. Ie when one move is stalling just swap in another and keep the others the same.
> 
> For the isolation work some days I will do 4 sets of high reps, others two slow intense sets. I don't really track it. I just go by feel. I recommend doing some facepulls on upper day, either as a warm up or finisher or both


Started it yesturday and felt really good, started with upper and doing lower tonight. As for the isolations I did some facepulls like you said and some flat bench flies.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Started it yesturday and felt really good, started with upper and doing lower tonight. As for the isolations I did some facepulls like you said and some flat bench flies.


Sweet, start a log and i'll follow in.

Likewise, get in mine


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

L11 said:


> Loving PPL myself, don't see the need to change routines between bulking and cutting either..
> 
> I know you've said 4 times a week but there's nothing stopping you doing PPLP one week, then PLPP, LPPL, etc etc etc. Don't be restricted by the concept of a week.


yeah pretty much I how do this but with a chest/arms, legs, back/shoulders split.

dont need to train the same muscles on the same day every week and can put your rest days in when you need them most.

love the flexibility to this type of routine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> you
> 
> dont need to train the same muscles on the same day every week and can put your rest days in when you need them most.
> 
> love the flexibility to this type of routine


My god this x2. Some sanity.

I have no clue why bodybuilders heads explode when something doesn't fit in a 7 day cycle


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Sweet, start a log and i'll follow in.
> 
> Likewise, get in mine


Whats your log called?


----------

